# Can epson wf 7010 pigmented ink be switched sublimation



## maximus315 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi everyone. Very new here. I currently own an Epson WF 7010 with pigmented ink cartridges - I print mainly light colored tshirts using jss transfer paper. I would like to learn about sublimation. Can I use this same WF 7010 printer to print sublimation? If I switch out the print cartridges and put in CSS with sublimation ink? Or would it be smarter to purchase additional printer for sublimation printing only - and if so, can anyone recomend a good one..not too expensive. 

Also, I plan on sublimating images/photos onto ceramic or porcelain tilesl. Any advide on where to buy the blank 4x4 tiles or or any other advice for a newbie on any of this stuff?  THANK YOU


----------



## ropster (Jun 16, 2015)

if you swap ink you will need to run a lot of sheets through to flush the ink out,


----------



## ropster (Jun 16, 2015)

Also a point to think about , if you are only doing tiles you could pickup any cheep A4 epson to do the job and save the A3 for your other work


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

may be its switched


----------

